# Any recommended good GTR insurance companies



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey all, so I'm close to getting my R35 GTR now, can anyone recommend a good insurance company that is good on annual prices and also ones that will cover the market value of the car at £45k should an accident happen?

Thanks


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Your best bet is to have a look through here and make a few calls.









R35 Insurance "Simplessss"


R35 Insurance made Easy Copy the Below and but put your own Information in Insurance Comapny : Tescos Your Age : 26 No Claims Bonus : 6 years Points on liscence : 3 points Claims in last 3 years : 1 Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate) Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe The Quote :£2918 Also...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

r33brett said:


> Hey all, so I'm close to getting my R35 GTR now, can anyone recommend a good insurance company that is good on annual prices and also ones that will cover the market value of the car at £45k should an accident happen?
> 
> Thanks





r33brett said:


> Hey all, so I'm close to getting my R35 GTR now, can anyone recommend a good insurance company that is good on annual prices and also ones that will cover the market value of the car at £45k should an accident happen?
> 
> Thanks


I just did my R33 with AIB (Airsports Insurance Bureau) at a good price, so they might be worth a call. Good luck.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

TREG said:


> Your best bet is to have a look through here and make a few calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I have gone through, and best I could get was LV at £990 would be £600 but the mods push it up to £900 I have tried everywhere now and also admiral with mods was £850, if the car was standard I can get insurance for around the £400 mark bloody mods!


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

SimonD said:


> I just did my R33 with AIB (Airsports Insurance Bureau) at a good price, so they might be worth a call. Good luck.


Thanks buddy I have just sent them my details so we'll see how they do 🤞


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheapest is not always best - devil is in the detail 

sun £1k I’d say is pretty good


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

matty32 said:


> Cheapest is not always best - devil is in the detail
> 
> sun £1k I’d say is pretty good


I completely agree cheapest isn't always the best and I check over Exactly what is included and what isn't, but it's only the mods causing me issues! If the car wasn't modified I can get a decent insurance company with all the bells and whistle cover, ie. the correct value for the car, cover if someone else doesn't have insurance, windscreen, key etc etc etc and I can get it all for £500 ish a year but,, the second I mention mods, all those "good potential insurers" disappear then your looking at £1000+ with none of the above mentioned, it's just a basic cover insurance with no "good/important" covers


----------



## SimonD (Mar 5, 2021)

r33brett said:


> I completely agree cheapest isn't always the best and I check over Exactly what is included and what isn't, but it's only the mods causing me issues! If the car wasn't modified I can get a decent insurance company with all the bells and whistle cover, ie. the correct value for the car, cover if someone else doesn't have insurance, windscreen, key etc etc etc and I can get it all for £500 ish a year but,, the second I mention mods, all those "good potential insurers" disappear then your looking at £1000+ with none of the above mentioned, it's just a basic cover insurance with no "good/important" covers


The insurance brokers (not insurance companies) who specialise in modified cars will usually be your best bet. Like AIB. They have established relationships with insurance companies and Lloyds syndicates who understand modified vehicles.

Matty's right, it's not just about price, so choose a reputable broker who will then choose a reputable insurer. Then check the quote details as you have suggested. Sometimes it's just a bit of a slog to find the right solution and unfortunately the cheapest car to insure will always be an unmodified one. Please don't ever be tempted not to declare the mods though.

Everything seems to be getting more expensive right now. Good luck with it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

r33brett said:


> Thanks mate I have gone through, and best I could get was LV at £990 would be £600 but the mods push it up to £900 I have tried everywhere now and also admiral with mods was £850, if the car was standard I can get insurance for around the £400 mark bloody mods!



What spec car have you decided on?

Any pics?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Reis Motorsport insurance get my vote


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

TREG said:


> What spec car have you decided on?
> 
> Any pics?


DBA 2011 daytona blue, it's got stage 4.25 so it's trying to get insurance that accept the mods otherwise it's like £400 but second I mention mods they all disappear


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Ja5on said:


> Reis Motorsport insurance get my vote


Thanks mate I sent them details yesterday and I'm getting them to call me tomorrow to see what quote they can do!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Try Admiral website. They insure up to 25% extra power unless things have changed recently?


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> Try Admiral website. They insure up to 25% extra power unless things have changed recently?


I did try admiral they came back to me with £850 which was good, I don't get what the 25% is as there is one that is 26+ so I'm unsure what to click on


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

r33brett said:


> DBA 2011 daytona blue, it's got stage 4.25 so it's trying to get insurance that accept the mods otherwise it's like £400 but second I mention mods they all disappear
> 
> View attachment 275675



Very nice. 

You could put it back to standard if you didn't want to pay higher insurance costs?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If you click 26% Admiral refer you to their underwriting department. They take the details of mods - every bit - to get the "stage" mofification. With a CBA running stage 4.25 its hit and miss with them, some seem to be insured with them, some not. Wasn't a good quote for me. They appear to know their stuff, who the GT-R specialists/tuners are and quoted power for stage tunes. With a DBA onwards the 25% uplift in power works out OK, but with a CBA its only stage 3 (as lower claimed bhp to start with i.e.620 ish). I went with AIB in the end as the 26% "quote" wasnt good.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Ja5on said:


> Reis Motorsport insurance get my vote


Thanks for the recommendation I have just got off the phone and very happy with the quote, £1100 fully covered for everything including all mods etc, very happy with that price as well as cover for it's market value, and not that I will but for extra £50 it would include 6 tracks days! Very good. Thank you


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

TREG said:


> Very nice.
> 
> You could put it back to standard if you didn't want to pay higher insurance costs?


I was thinking about it but the extra £400 ish for insuring all the mods I don't think is too bad especially with the value of these cars and that they are naturally a high insurance car anyway.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> If you click 26% Admiral refer you to their underwriting department. They take the details of mods - every bit - to get the "stage" mofification. With a CBA running stage 4.25 its hit and miss with them, some seem to be insured with them, some not. Wasn't a good quote for me. They appear to know their stuff, who the GT-R specialists/tuners are and quoted power for stage tunes. With a DBA onwards the 25% uplift in power works out OK, but with a CBA its only stage 3 (as lower claimed bhp to start with i.e.620 ish). I went with AIB in the end as the 26% "quote" wasnt good.


Thanks for the info I will have another look into admiral and AIB tomorrow, I don't need cover right yet as winter is here so taking my time to get the right cover and a good price


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

r33brett said:


> I was thinking about it but the extra £400 ish for insuring all the mods I don't think is too bad especially with the value of these cars and that they are naturally a high insurance car anyway.



It would be a shame to put it back to standard given the work has all been done now. 

Have you actually bought this one or is it worth looking for a standard one?


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

TREG said:


> It would be a shame to put it back to standard given the work has all been done now.
> 
> Have you actually bought this one or is it worth looking for a standard one?


Exactly I wouldn't do that I'd rather just enjoy the car and leave it all on, luckily I have a good price for insurance now with all those mods included, so I'm happy with that now it's sorted, now I know what insurance I'm going for the moment I purchase a GTR I have it all ready (I always like to plan ahead and be ready) 

No I haven't, but this is one I'm very very keen on and hoping to view this week!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

r33brett said:


> Thanks for the recommendation I have just got off the phone and very happy with the quote, £1100 fully covered for everything including all mods etc, very happy with that price as well as cover for it's market value, and not that I will but for extra £50 it would include 6 tracks days! Very good. Thank you


Happy days.

Ive been with them a couple of years, Ive got my R32 GTR (all mods covered) and my M440i daily covered on a multicar and cant fault them


----------

